# Oil Leak...New Oil Pan and nice bead



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

So I just installed my new hybrid oil pan and i think I have to do it all over. I put up the new oil pan after putting a nice 1/8" bead around the insides of the 20 screws and put it up with my buddy. Finished at 1am because I realized I needed an adapter for my torque wrench (not about to guess with these bolts). So i had the seal sitting there just finger tight all night and came back to it at around noon the next day, 11 hours and went to tighten em up and notice there was a leak from the corner by the tranny bolts, just one bolt. I tightened em to spec and went away for a bit and came back to check on it and the leak is still there, i refuse to do more than 11 ft/lbs and screw stuff up bad lol. 11ft/lb for the 20 and 31.5 (read 30 and 33) for the 3 on the tranny side.



Seems to be trailing like that (not my pic, got it from A1 auto parts video or something since it was a good angle on a lift). ANYWAYS....

could it be something else or is it because the seal cured only finger tight and then was tightened hours later. Im reading about rear main seal and getting scared lol. cannot find any leak pictures for rear main seal.


New oil pan, nice bead (did move it a tad when putting it on, should i put a tad more on next time, but not too much obviously, wasnt sure if i should put more in the corners :|

v/r


----------

